# Call for Composers EU-TERPE Project



## EU Terpe (Aug 18, 2017)

The Eu Funded project EU-Terpe (A debut opera for an inclusive Europe) is looking for 3 composers. A call has been organized and the deadline for the application ends the 11th of September.

Composers living in Italy, Spain or Bosnia and Herzegovina can take part in the call (also composers living abroad but with those citizenships), They need to send through the webpage of the project their CV and a previous work. MORE: http://eu-terpe.com/call-for-composers/

Selected composers will take part in a Creative Workshop in Sarajevo in October 2017. They will have the oportunity to work together and to be influenced by each other under the direction of Missak Baghboudarian.

Each one of the composers will create a piece of up to 7 minutes of duration that will be interpreted by an international Orchestra in Spain, Italy and BiH. The composers will have the opportunity to attend the rehersal,a 3 days Artist in Residence with the musics in Forlí (Italy) i February 2018.

The internacional orchestra to perform the compositions will be formed by musicians from: Maderna Orchestra (Forlì - Italy), the Orquesta Ciutad de Almeria (Almeria - Spain), Sepo Orchestra (Syrian Expat Philharmonic Orchestra). All the concerts, and the process sill be filmed, and a documentary will be produced.


----------

